# Photoshoot Ideas Please



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok so i need everyone's help....please 

I have a photoshoot coming up in a couple weeks and need costume and prop ideas....remember though....i am shy 

here is where we are going for the shoot:

-gym
-wheat field
-barn
-sand dunes
-blue water
-construction site

these are the ideas that the photographer and i came up with already:

-chaps, cowgirl hat, leather bikini top and rope
-beads (dont know how this is gonna work, alot of glue i suppose)
-white tank top for the water 
-jeans and a bikini top with a hard hat for the construction site

any other ideas would be helpful.

thanks


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

-barn
*Straw hat, red bandana top, jean cut off shorts with butt cheek hanging out*


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

thanks jodi.....i dont do shorts but i can make my butt cheeks hangout of a skirt


----------



## david (Jul 17, 2003)

Car Wash!!!     

Should I make some calls??  LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## court (Jul 17, 2003)

so will we be able to see the finished pictures?


----------



## Blieb (Jul 17, 2003)

At the car wash
Workin' at the car wash, girl
Come on and sing it with me
(Car wash)
Sing it with the feelin' ya'all
(Car wash, girl)


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

yes....some of them 


dave.....i knew you were gonna say that. NO IS MY ANSWER. actually maybe i will do one just for you. then you will laugh.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Blieb *_
> At the car wash
> Workin' at the car wash, girl
> Come on and sing it with me
> ...



there will be no car wash unless SS comes and does it with me


----------



## david (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yes....some of them
> 
> 
> dave.....i knew you were gonna say that. NO IS MY ANSWER. actually maybe i will do one just for you. then you will laugh.




If I can conjure it up, J'bo... I have something for you within this thread!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

NONONONO i dont want that pic posted...not in my thread you dont


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

I will do the car wash, but not yet!!!!!  I still have jiggle butt going on  LOL  SO give me a month  LOL  BUt I am so there with you J!!!!

Really I think you should do a harley, or some kind of bike.  Those are always hot shots.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2003)

Come to Oz.... i got a few ideas you can do here......


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

oz is a little far away dear....unless you would like to fly me there


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2003)

My Delts aren't quite strong enough yet.....


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

I have a nurses outfit you can borrow...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

heheh nice outfit bf. you look 

i met this HOT HOT HOT fireman last night and he gave me and the photographer a wicked idea....here it is:

he is gonna be standing against the fire halls red brick wall in full fireman gear, but you can only see his bare chest cause his helmut is on and he is holding the hose and pointing it at me.....i will be in a bikini and heels wet. its gonna look sooo good. then he is out of the photo and i am gonna put the gear on except the coat and i am going to wear a tiny ripped up white tank top....thats wet. 

how does that sounds? 

hum i may even get a date out of this....


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2003)

Damn that sounds good.....


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

oh it will be 

pst. check your email and let me know if i got it


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2003)

well Ris ... was it all good?


----------



## Fade (Jul 19, 2003)

What did he get??

I never get anything......and yesterday was my b-day.


----------



## Dero (Jul 19, 2003)

What a cry baby!!!
Ya might be getting older,butt was it good?DA B.DAY!!!!!
Is that what BF MAKES you wear around da house?

J'Bo,that sounds wettishly good !!!The idea with the fireman...


----------



## Fade (Jul 19, 2003)

It was good bday...and a good morning hehehehe


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2003)

not sure what he got ... but I didn't get it or anything either


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> well Ris ... was it all good?


Got it and it was very good....


----------



## firestorm (Jul 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Ok so i need everyone's help....please
> 
> I have a photoshoot coming up in a couple weeks and need costume and prop ideas....remember though....i am shy
> ...


----------



## gr81 (Jul 19, 2003)

I like the reoccuring theme that fire has going, that being Js nudeness, ha


----------



## david (Jul 19, 2003)

Nude????  Your too much, FS!!!! 

Good to see you online!


----------



## firestorm (Jul 19, 2003)

Same here David, long time no talk too. Hope all is going well with you my man.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 19, 2003)

i am not doing full nudies babe....unless there are beads strategically covering certain parts 

btw...i miss dave and fire


----------



## david (Jul 19, 2003)

Butt, we are here, all together... like old times!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 19, 2003)

chat room?


----------



## david (Jul 19, 2003)

Huh??


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 19, 2003)

i said get your ass in the chat room.


----------



## firestorm (Jul 19, 2003)

Wow this has been some time since the 3 of us got together at the same time.  my bestest buddies!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jul 19, 2003)

be right back guys. 3 mins.


----------



## david (Jul 19, 2003)

Nice, Clam!!!  You order us into the chat room and then you disappear to come back out here!!!!

FS, can you get into the chat room??


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 19, 2003)

i am there and you are not


----------



## firestorm (Jul 19, 2003)

Negative Ghost Rider, no chatroom for me.  Firewall


----------



## firestorm (Jul 19, 2003)

Dave talk your sister into a 3way phone conversation on me.


----------



## david (Jul 19, 2003)

what do you mean?


----------



## firestorm (Jul 19, 2003)

I told J'B  that we could talk in a phone bridge (like a party line or conference call) all of us at the same time.  (free by the way)  but she gave some lame excuse that her cell phone is dead.  She must have forgotten about the one on the wall hooked up to AT&T  hahaha


----------



## david (Jul 19, 2003)

Actually, her phone is dead!  I tried calling it, myself.

How is that free??


----------



## firestorm (Jul 19, 2003)

I'm at work Dman.  everything I do here is free.


----------



## firestorm (Jul 19, 2003)

Actually my being here is free for me but expensive for them.  hahahaha


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I told J'B  that we could talk in a phone bridge (like a party line or conference call) all of us at the same time.  (free by the way)  but she gave some lame excuse that her cell phone is dead.  She must have forgotten about the one on the wall hooked up to AT&T  hahaha



BTW....i dont have a land line. smart ass.


----------



## david (Jul 19, 2003)

Nice!

Exactly free for you but costly for us!  What are you thinking??


----------



## firestorm (Jul 19, 2003)

Negative, David  Free to you also.  I'd give you a toll free number ya goof.


----------



## david (Jul 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> BTW....i dont have a land line. smart ass.




  That's true, too!  FS, you just got *Told*!!!!


----------



## david (Jul 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Negative, David  Free to you also.  I'd give you a toll free number ya goof.



Oh... well that's different then!


----------



## firestorm (Jul 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> That's true, too!  FS, you just got *Told*!!!!



No I haven't been told cause I didn't see it so it doesn't count.  For all I know you wrote that and wrote in  "QUOTE" and signed her name.   And NO I'm not looking above your last post either!!! hahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Jul 19, 2003)

BTW  I prefer  Intellectual sphincter when you refer to me in that way (if you really did call me that name). hehehe  (I still didn't look up).


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> BTW  I prefer  Intellectual sphincter when you refer to me in that way (if you really did call me that name). hehehe  (I still didn't look up).




I also called you "clown" but you didn't see that either!  

Hey FS, in your shift of boredom... rather than falling asleep, shouldn't you be thinking of more scenario's/themes for Miss J'bo?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2003)

well it was me you dodo head....and stop saying that i am afraid of you cause i am NOT...my phone was dead and i dont have a land line...cell phone only...and no matter who calls who I PAY....i can show you a $400 phone bill to prove it  i still love yah though  but you need to the donut queen more


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2003)

FS got told again!!!!

Maybe you should think about changing your plan to an Unlimited plan.  

Like Nextels are Unlimited incoming, outgoing, Canada-US phone calls, direct connect, internet, voice mail, caller id, long distance etc...  etc...   All for the price of $199.99   You'd save $200 alone!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2003)

you talkin to me dave?
i aint payin $200 a bill.
just wont talk to yankees anymore


----------



## firestorm (Jul 20, 2003)

Well we will have to think of another way then J'Bo.  Yahoo has that free phone through messenger. That may work.  I dunno.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2003)

it may work  i will look into it.

i am heading out to do some cardio, will chat with you in a bit


----------



## firestorm (Jul 20, 2003)

Otay J'B,, I'll be here all night. Send me a PM when you want me. I'll stayed logged in and wait for you.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 20, 2003)

you two crack me up


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Otay J'B,, I'll be here all night. Send me a PM when you want me. I'll stayed logged in and wait for you.




Look at cha'.... your NOT even logged on!!!  How can you be there for someone when not logged on... you lurker!!!  

What's up, FS??

Did you scare J'bo off or did Shortstuff scare you off.  Neither you or J'bo are logged on!!!!

But I do see Shortstuff!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2003)

we were chatting omn msn...why werent you on msn? and why doesnt ss have a hotmail account so we can chat over msn?


----------



## firestorm (Jul 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Look at cha'.... your NOT even logged on!!!  How can you be there for someone when not logged on... you lurker!!!
> 
> What's up, FS??
> ...



Sorry David,, I was talking to J'Bo on MSN Messenger for quite a spell.


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, I see then. Aren't you two so clever!  

Do they have group chat on MSN?  I know they do on yahoo.

Let's see.  In the beginning I said that J'bo wasn't on IM.com bc/ FS scared her off.  Then, I noticed FS wasn't on but Shortstuff was so I figured she scared him off!  Now that I'm on, Shortstuff isn't responding so I MUST HAVE SCARED her off!  



Whose NEXT?    Good to see you all online now!


----------



## firestorm (Jul 20, 2003)

hahaha  good post Dave. your on a roll tonight.   Also, I believe MSN has group chat.  I know Yahoo does too because that is what I normally use.   tonight was the 1st time I used MSN Messenger in like 2 years.


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2003)

Clown... I sent a message to you yahoo wise for you to accept me in your chat and I got no response!  Did you decline?  You, you, you PMOR luva!  

Group chat, eh?  I would love to have joined in your little MSN chat but unfortunately, I must write my baby I love story so no can do!

Will you be online tomorrow?


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2003)

I think I really did scare off Shortstuff!  

But we did gain Butterfly!!!  But where is J'bo?  Is her head on her desk in front of the computer bc/ it's WAYYYYYYYYYYYY passed her bedtime!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 20, 2003)

Mine too... I was about to sign off.


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Butterfly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well Folky folks...

This luv-a must sign off now and send his sweetie babe a intimate love story!


Nighty night y'all!

Sleep tight

And don't let the 

Fuk'n 

bed 

bugs


bite!


----------



## firestorm (Jul 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Clown... I sent a message to you yahoo wise for you to accept me in your chat and I got no response!  Did you decline?  You, you, you PMOR luva!
> 
> Group chat, eh?  I would love to have joined in your little MSN chat but unfortunately, I must write my baby I love story so no can do!
> ...



I did an accept and sent you an offline message Dave!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jul 20, 2003)

Yes I'll be on tomorrow night Dave. We'll try to get that groupy thing going then.  It will be cool


----------



## firestorm (Jul 20, 2003)

I just sent you another Yahoo message Dave


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2003)

What about the other questions I asked you?  Do you need a new monitor, too?


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I just sent you another Yahoo message Dave



I'm not signed on to Yahoo and I'm actually signing off of IM.com now, FS!

Have a good night!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

everyone sign on to msn tonight around 8pm my time 

add me to your contact list jennyborecky@hotmail.com and we can group chat.


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2003)

what's wrong with IM.com's chat?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

too slow and cant differentiate between peoples writing...i.e fonts and color.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

what time zone is that?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

central standard time....its 3:18 here now.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

ok i will log on as soon as i get home around 10pm your time


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

sounds good.  i get to eat my celery now


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

oh i ate my tuna and potato slices, AM STARVING!!!!!!!!!!!  3 hours to go  I am going ot die!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

3 hours? how long do you have between meals? you get potato slices?  i want potato's


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

3 hours between meals, and we are talking 2oz, then in two weeks, they go lower, i am going to die!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

what the hell is 2oz? like one slice? thats pure tease. I would rather cut it out completely.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

tell me about it, and that means no veggies either, so i am dying right now, and i need to ask him if i can do nuts or something for fat, because i will hurl if i have to keep doing flax in my shakes.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

i do hempoil cause it tastes like a chocolate nut shake...although i am the hemp queen.


----------



## firestorm (Jul 21, 2003)

I'll be with you guys soon in chat.


----------

